# No More Fort Worth Train Shows !!!!



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

According to several sources, The Will Rogers Train show is no more after 2014
The North Texas Council of Railroad Clubs will cease train shows in Fort Worth after the November 8-9th show



Ok maybe I am missing something here, but I looked at a few recent and upcoming train shows that are in the Ohio, Penn, NY, and MASS regions. It all appears that the organizers for those train shows actually want people to come and visit the train shows in those respective states. Unlike our Fort Worth show, which charges $9.00 admission and $10 parking. And you wonder why soooo many people are buying off of the internet auctions.
* 
Will Rogers Fort Worth Train Show
Fort Worth, TX
November 8-9th
Admission $9.00
Parking $10.00*

Camp Hill Toy, Train & Collectible Show
Camp Hill, PA
October 3rd- 5th 2014
Admission: FREE
FREE PARKING

New Hope Train Show & Sale
New Hope, PA
October 5th, 2014
Admission:$5.00
FREE PARKING

Model Show & Sale
Hawley, PA
October 12th, 2014
Admission: $3.00
Parking FREE

*New Hope Train Show & Sale---New Hope, PA
February 8th, 2015
Admission: $5.00
FREE PARKING

DIVISION 1 MODEL RAILROAD FLEA MARKET 
AKRON OHIO
SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 2, 2014
Admission: $3
FREE PARKING


Greater Wayne County Train & Toy Show

SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 14, 2014
Admission: $5
FREE PARKING



Railfest 2015
Kirtland, OHIO
March 14-15 2015
Admission $7.00
Free Parking


Fourteenth Annual Model Railroad Show and Sale---Taunton, MA
September 28th, 2014
Admission:$5.00
FREE PARKING

New England Model Train Expo,
Marlborough, Massachusetts
December 6th -7th
Admission: $7.00
FREE PARKING


Brockton Train Show,
Brockton, Massachusetts
November 2nd
Admission: $5.00
FREE PARKING

:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Try st.louis shows I think after all said and done with a family of 4 i had almost $50.00 in the pot just to get in!


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

Im not angry with the Show or the organizers. Mad at the city of Ft Worth and the Will Rogers
The Will Rogers people bend over backwards for every GUN show that seems to take place almost every month. 
Just another fine example of how Fort Worth always misses the mark.


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

Grabbem88 said:


> Try st.louis shows I think after all said and done with a family of 4 i had almost $50.00 in the pot just to get in!


Yeah... Again see why all the small hobby shops close for good and a lot of people choose e-bay for their "Hobby Shop".. 

Also what about all the outstanding "Robby Shops" that deem it necessary to charge $5.00 for free catalogs. $7.00 for glue $8.00 for tamiya paint etc etc...
:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe (just maybe) they will move it to Dallas or one of the other cities around DFW.


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

Davidfd85 said:


> Maybe (just maybe) they will move it to Dallas or one of the other cities around DFW.


Hope So.. I will also be thinking about in the future, visiting the train shows in the OKC and or Houston area.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

There is one in Temple, TX every year, not really big but alright and in New Brunsfeld (sp) I have been to both. They are not really big shows but big enough.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

(Disclaimer: I have only been to one show -- the NMRA show in Atlanta last year) So...

Just looking at the list of shows and the costs and the locations.and speculating here...

The big-city shows probably have to rent expensive convention hall space -- and the dealers have to stay in expensive downtown hotels. The cheaper ones seem to be in small cities, where local venues are probably smaller, cheaper, and not booked up all year -- less competition for space. And the local motels are probably cheaper, too.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

All of the shows down Florida way have been around 7.00 admission.

When at our Convention Center, there is a charge for parking on site.
But, just across the street are acres of free parking.

All of the others had free parking.

Don


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

That "Greater" Philadelphia Expo Center train show was great! Saw a lot of old stuff, and new stuff like products for a new brand coming out called "Piko" or something. Even a Marklin My World section. That's where I got my Lionel 33 for around $115 or so.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

I stopped going to the show here in Maryland for two reasons. The entry fee is $9.00 plus the majority of the space is taken up by layouts. I do enjoy looking at the layoffs, but I found that I can order everything from modeltrainstuff.com at very good prices that are at least as good as those at the show if not better. The cost of the show and gas exceeds the tax and shipping from modeltrainstuff.com. I also like the fact that if I have an issue with the item I can send it back or take it directly back to their store.


----------

